# Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???



## bissfieber (5. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,#h 
ich werde dieses Jahr nach Amerika fliegen, und will dort hin auch eine Rute mitnehmen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich das machen kann ohne das sie mir kaputt geht?;+ 
Schonmal danke für eure Tipps!!!


----------



## Ghanja (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Naja, die Rolle schon stoßsicher in den Koffer (oder auch in die Handgepack-Tasche). Die Rute selber könntest du in ein stabiles PVC-Rohr stecken (Polsten nicht vergessen) und mit dem normalen Koffer einchecken. Mit an Bord (also zum Sitzplatz) könnte problematisch werden weil offiziell nur ein Stück Handgepäck erlaubt ist. Aber hier sollten genug Boardies sein, die öfters ihr Gerät mit auf Reisen nehmen. Ich persönlich werde ruhig reisen, weil mein Krempel schon drüben ist  .


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Traveler-Ruten.... Sind 4-5 geteilte Ruten im Handtaschenformat mit dazugehörigem Rutenschutzrohr.


----------



## Pete (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*






so etwas nenne ich mein eigen...bei überlängen sogar noch verlängerbar...so bekommt man auch griffgeteilte ruten gut und sicher mit...anschaffung lohnt sich aber wegen des eigengewichtes für zwei bis drei angler...bis zu 10 ruten gehen problemlos rein...


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Moin !

Ich habe meine Angelruten bisher - aus verständlichen Gründen- lieber als Handgepäck mitgenommen.
Da es nun aber eine neue Richtlinie geben soll, würde ich mich vorher informieren.Nachdem, was ich weiß sind Angelruten,Ski- und Wanderstöcke etc. nach einer EU-Richtlinie als Handgepäck NICHT mehr erlaubt.

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## sebastian (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Ich würds in irgendeinen Rohr tun aus festem Kunststoff und dann viel Zeitung rein.
Verschicken wird so 40 Dollar kosten wenns dir das wert is könntest es auch vorschicken !


----------



## Big Fins (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Hab aus dem Baumarkt ein Abflußrohr genommen mit passendem Verschlußdeckeln. Die 2m Länge hab ich etwas gekürzt um keine Probs mit der Airline zu kriegen. Einchecken war überhaupt kein Prob und es kam in einem Stück an. Sehr günstig und stabil.


----------



## Albrecht (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Rolle schon stoßsicher in den Koffer (oder auch in die Handgepack-Tasche).



falls du die Rolle ins Handgepäck nimmst solltest du unbedingt die Spule woanders verstauen.
Diese Spinner halten Angelschnur für ne` Waffe  |uhoh: !

Ein Freund von mir durfte in Chicago Backing und Flugschnur von 2 Rollen WEGWERFEN!

TL,
Al


----------



## bissfieber (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Danke für die Tipps....
Es gibt da ja diese Reisesteckruten. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand eine empfelen???


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

BeastMaster-Serie von Shimano ist sehr gut.


----------



## der_jorge (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

hi... leute 
wenn ich meine ruten nach portugal mit nehme!!!
und das ist fast jedes jahr.
alles in eine rutentasche alle reißwerschlüße mit kleinen vorhengeschlößern 
verschliesen.
bei der gepäckaufgabe den aufkläber zerbrechlich nicht vergessen,
  und schonn gehts los 
habe bis jetzt keine probleme mit dieser tranportweise gehabt.
und ist bis lang auch immer alles heile geblieben:m



                                                                                           MFG
                                                                                       der-jorge


----------



## Ansgar (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Moin,

Baumarkt Rohr mit Endkappen ist die billigste Lösung.
Klappt auch gut - habe so schon ca. 10 mal Australien - Deutschland hinter mich gebracht. Kostenpunkt ca 10 Euro.

Ruten im Handgepäck sind meistens nicht erlaubt (auch keine REISERUTEN). Rollen schon aber Schnur nicht - wie schon gesagt. 

Wichtig: vorher abchecken: manche Fluglinien verstehen Angelgerät ab 1,57m als Sperrgepäck und dann darfst Du da ganz entspannt nachzahlen (und das liegt dann so bei 40Euro pro KG). Witzig übrigends, daß das z.B. für Ski Ausrüstung nicht gilt und jetzt darfst Du mal raten, als was meine Meeresruten letzes Mal deklariert waren ) ) 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Laksos (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Hi Phillip,

ja, diese Reisesteckruten mit mehreren Segmenten sind wirklich gut. Empfehlenswert sicher die Beastmaster-Serie von Shimano, wie Sailfisch sagt, oder die Penn-Rainer-Korn- Reiserutenausgaben!


----------



## ossis angelladen (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

tele -oder steck? soll es eine oder mehrere steckruten (und teleruten) sein eignet sich am allerbesten ein kis-rohr. diese transportrohre sind eckig, was für rutenringe geeigneter ist und mit einem kleinen vorhängeschloss in der länge festzustellen und gleichzeitig zu verschließen. das kis rohr ist das stabilste und funktionellste transportrohr, das ich bislang hatte.
seit geraumer zeit (11 sept?) dürfen angelruten meist nicht mehr an bord mitgenommen werden.
beim einchecken werden die rohre separat gehändelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wie kann ich eine Rute sicher im Flugzeug tranzportieren???*

Am wenigsten Streß und sicher ankommen gibt es mit kurzgeteilten Teleruten im Koffer. So Ruten um die ~ 80cm, die diagonal noch in den Koffer passen, sind dort optimal aufgehoben. Das ist zwar nicht so schön wie eine langgeteilte Stecke aber immerhin viel besser als nix und so kann man auch ein paar wirklich lange Ruten mitnehmen. Es gibt auch ordentliche Teleruten die in den Verbindungen kaum wackeln. 
Bei den anderen Ausgaben kann man sich vor Ort auch ein paar einfache Stecken kaufen und die evtl. bei Freunden und Verwandten lassen, allerdings ist in USA und CN irgendwie alles sehr kurz.  #h 

Lustig ist bei Flughafenkontrollen immer das angespannte Gucken vom Kontrollpersonal, wenn eine Reihe größerer Alu-Spulen im Koffer liegen - gerade noch die mit Druckknopf, aber die Leuchtgeräte sind meist gut genug daß sie es nach 1min so schnallen  :g  :q


----------

